# Blitz Nikon SB-28



## oddsetkaiser (25. Januar 2003)

Guten Tach...

Hat wohl jemand nen guten link für mich, wo der Blitz Nikon SB-28 perfekt erklärt ist?
Ich meine die Einstellungen auf die Kamera bezogen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus

Gruss
Odd


----------



## Vitalis (25. Januar 2003)

Frag einfach und wir können versuchen zu helfen..
Mit welcher Kamera benutzt Du den? Nikon D1?

Nur so zum festhalten: http://www.webdigital.de/d1/sb28dx.pdf


----------



## oddsetkaiser (27. Januar 2003)

Guten Tach...

Ich benutze die Fuji FinePix S1 Pro.
Habe mir jetzt auch den besagten Blitz zugelegt. Es wird zwar wohl noch ein bisschen dauern, bis ich mit ihm umgehen kann. Mit den gesanmten Einstellungen haperts noch ein wenig. Aber is ja noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen.

Gruss
Odd


----------

